# Sub-Contractors wanted in Southeast PA



## GreenRidge

We are looking for owner operators, drivers, equipment operators and laborers for the upcoming snow season. We only service commercial sites, we are not lot jockeys. We currently have needs for our sites in Devon, Kimberton, East Norriton, Downingtown, West Chester, King of Prussia, Springfield (Delco), Montgomeryville, Doylestown and Pottstown.

Plow trucks-owner operators
Bobcats-owner operator and equipment operator
Backhoes-owner operator and equipment operator
ATVs w/ plow-owner operator and equipment operator
Salt/spreader trucks (v-box or under tailgate only)-owner operator

Email [email protected]


----------



## lilweeds

Forwarding your info to my cousin, if you get any leads in Berks, let me know!


----------



## havenlax18

Ive been contacting Gary, supposed to meet him on site at the springfeild shopping center. Also hes buying my hydroseeder.


----------



## bechbru2

would be interested in pottstown locations let me know


----------



## roccon31

possibly interested in doylestown or montgomeryville sites. have pickups and asv track loader 100hp with plows available.

email me what you have available.

[email protected]

jeremy


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ

We have 3 more trucks w/ labor crews available to take on more work in the Philadelphia County and Surrounding Suburbs such as all area's around Huntingdon Valley, North east Philadelphia, North Philadelphia, Center City Philadelphia/River Front, North west Philadelphia, Manyunk, Roxborough, MT. Airy, Cheltenham, Rockledge, Gelnside, Lower Moreland, Elkins Park, Jenkintown, Southhampton, Northhampton, Newtown, Richboro, Feasterville, Neshaminy, Hatboro, Doylestown, Warminster, and Horsham. Can easily handle small - large sized parking lots with Plowing, Salting, Sidewalk Snow Removal and De-icing Services. Our current book of business include's Banks, Super Markets, Pharmacies, Daycares, Apartment/Condo & Single Family Housing Developments, Gas Stations/Convience Stores, Congregations, Shopping Centers, and Strip Malls.

We offer Plowing, Snow blower service, Shoveling, Ice melt and Ice services. We offer rock salt and calcium. 

Fully insured and reliable. Call or email for a quote. Ask for Al 215-806-9566

Please include adress and what exactly you need done. Such as, would you like a Plow lot only or Plow and Salt lot and sidewalks. Do you require stacking/ front end loader work after the strom?............ And so on.........


----------

